# Asian mix



## bradger (Sep 6, 2019)

5 pieces      star anise
1 tsp          red pepper flake
1/2 tsp       cinnamon
2  tsp         ginger
1 tbsp        turmeric
2 tsp         coriander
2 tsp         Basel


----------



## Little-m (Sep 6, 2019)

The anise sounds interesting.  I wonder what it would be like if fennel was added?


----------



## bradger (Sep 6, 2019)

Little-m said:


> The anise sounds interesting.  I wonder what it would be like if fennel was added?



I think they are similar, at least aromatically.


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 6, 2019)

*bradger, *thank you for sharing!


----------



## tropics (Sep 6, 2019)

What are you trying to imitate?
I use to live in Jersey and my wife is from SE Asia
Richie


----------



## bradger (Sep 6, 2019)

not really trying to imitate anything, but i suppose the closet thing flavor wise would be Chinese 5 spice.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 6, 2019)

Sounds hot


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 6, 2019)

Love personal blending
Let us know how it works for seasoning


----------



## tropics (Sep 7, 2019)

bradger said:


> not really trying to imitate anything, but i suppose the closet thing flavor wise would be Chinese 5 spice.


Okay good luck with it
Richie


----------



## bradger (Sep 7, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> Love personal blending
> Let us know how it works for seasoning


it worked out well it has just a touch of heat, i've made it before
i wouldn't mind another opinion.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 8, 2019)

bradger said:


> ...
> i wouldn't mind another opinion.


I don't see it as Chinese 5 spice.
I see it more as a Thai & Vietnamese fusion (star anise and coriander) with a hint of Indian (Turmeric) and an intrusion of Italian (red chili flakes) and possibly more depending on the Basil.

What is your goal?


----------



## bradger (Sep 9, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> What is your goal?


 i think this is where i got the idea from, i used Basel because i don't have the Thai verity. 
https://delishably.com/spices-seasonings/Herbs-and-Spices-in-Asian-Cooking


----------

